# Gas or Electric smoker



## ccapo (May 22, 2016)

I am leaning towards gas smoker between 38 inch and 44 inch But can not decide which brand.  Could use some help picking one.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2016)

My vote goes to Smoke Vault 24.

Well built, easy to use & clean, and puts out some great Q.

I have had one for several years.

Al


----------



## carney (May 23, 2016)

I really like my MES30.  Easy to use and I can leave it running all night without monitoring it.


----------

